# "Center" Ideas



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

The trainer showed us how to work on center but she had a small dog. Suri is average and I am a little short

I am taking the treat in my right hand and circling out towards my back and she comes to it and then I switche real quick to mt left hand between my legs. Now when I get her there - she wants to roll over on her back for a belly rub. 

Any tricks to getting her to center?


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

What do you mean by center? Like sitting infront of you dead centre or sitting by your side in heel position or doing a peekaboo trick?

If you mean infront of you, I used a hulahoop in the beginning it makes them tuck in close.
Heel position, just as you said I think, treat luring with right hand behind your back followed by dog, treat tranfers to right hand and finishes in a sit.
Peekaboo I don't know if that's what you meant???


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Where you take the dog behind you, down and in between your legs and down. Hope that makes sence. Maybe this trainer is calling it something different than what it is.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

:wacko:
You got me! I'd love to know...I'll keep thinking...so, your dog goes behind you, lies down, then goes between your legs and lies down again?

Things that make you go...hmmmmmm...

Keep explaining, I really want to know now.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I assume you are trying to get her to sit or down between your feet facing the same direction as you?

I put Vinnie in a sit - if you are trying to get rid of her rolling over on her back, ignore the behavior and offer a REALLY GOOD treat high enough up so that she has to get up off her back to get it. Try teaching her to get between your feet first before asking for a position. Build value for being between your feet and then once she is comfortable with that, start asking for a sit or down.

I guess I should edit this to say that Vinnie does not go around behind me before ending up between my feet - he goes between my feet (from on front of me) and turns around and comes back through. It's in this video at the beginning:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes thats it but she comes in from behind. Sorry I was not explaining very well.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> I assume you are trying to get her to sit or down between your feet facing the same direction as you?
> 
> I put Vinnie in a sit - if you are trying to get rid of her rolling over on her back, ignore the behavior and offer a REALLY GOOD treat high enough up so that she has to get up off her back to get it. Try teaching her to get between your feet first before asking for a position. Build value for being between your feet and then once she is comfortable with that, start asking for a sit or down.
> 
> ...


I was just going to look for this, is this how it should be tought? Going thru the front then back?


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

That's new for me, I'm going to try it! Thanks for sharing Olie.
Uh...AgilityIG...the video was superb...making me real jealous over here!!!!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Olie said:


> I was just going to look for this, is this how it should be tought? Going thru the front then back?


Personal choice - whatever you like really. There is no "wrong" way to do it as long as they dog gets there and you are happy with it :biggrin:



Teffy said:


> That's new for me, I'm going to try it! Thanks for sharing Olie.
> Uh...AgilityIG...the video was superb...making me real jealous over here!!!!


Thanks! He's a good boy and we're having FUN!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Teffy said:


> That's new for me, I'm going to try it! Thanks for sharing Olie.
> Uh...AgilityIG...the video was superb...making me real jealous over here!!!!


Sure!

I agree, keep them coming


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

LOL - they are all on youtube - my account is "agilityig". Glad you all enjoy them. I like making them. I'll have another one on there soon - not Vinnie - I have Frank's runs from this weekend to put up.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

Is there one on weaves? How do you teach them to go faster?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

If you want nice fast weaves, get Susan Garrett's video - 2 x 2 Weave Pole training. That is how I am teaching Vinnie (my older dogs were taught with channels and wires).


----------

